# HGH Fasted Cardio Duration and Intensity



## horsemanbaby (Nov 7, 2021)

So I've been reading up on HGH to try to get the most out of it for fat loss. I know it's best taken fasted in the morning before doing some fasted cardio but that's where my knowledge stops. 

There isn't much detail out there about what sort of cardio to do and for how long. I've seen people say just 30 minutes, and I've even seen it suggested that just taking your dog for a walk is enough(which I don't really consider cardio).

Is cardio for longer going to be better when it comes to burning off FFAs released from HGH or is there.a finite amount that's released, that is burned up rather quickly?

I have no problem doing lots of cardio, I'm currently doing an hour of fasted cardio at around a heart rate of 140bpm. Though If this is overkill in regards to getting the most from my hgh, I'd rather move some of it to later in the day.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 8, 2021)

I had pretty good results from this in the past. Pin HGH for step 2 and I'd also wait a little longer afterwards to eat, like 3 hours or so.


----------

